

Researchers Make BitTorrent Network Anonymous and Impossible to Shutdown - greenvaio
http://eunter.net/2014/12/researchers-make-bittorrent-network-anonymous-decentralized-and-impossible-to-shutdown/

======
driverdan
Tribler does everything wrong and has been previously discussed on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8780313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8780313)

